# Hilliard Dicks Sports fishing section



## woody86 (Jun 1, 2007)

Hey guys I work for The Dicks Sports in Hilliard and I want to know what products I should be pushing for. I know that I will be pushing to get more Tru-tungsten products in our store but what else? Please post what you would like to see in the store and my manager said he will do all that he can to get these products in the store. I need specifics to brand, model, size, color, and style. I will be using this forum as a survey to take to them and show them what the customer wants. If you have any questions hit me up on OGF or I work mostly on weekends at the store so just Come in and ask for Dan in Lodge.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Dan, I live around the corner on Renner Rd. I'll stop by and see you this weekend if I can.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

I don't think that you cary the *strike king zero*. You should its a very popular senko style plastic, that is made from a tougher stretchy material. A couple basic dark colors would be fine.

I know its very hard to stock but a good selection of ice fishing gear is very hard to find in columbus. Especialy if you had things that go beyond the basics that everyone carries like ice scoops, cheap rods, and cheap jigs.

higher quality jigs like a nice selection of *wolfram tungsten jigs*, and some good rods from makers like genz sticks, st.croix etc. Also some ice fishing specific line. like *fireline micro ice* and some 2 and 3lb test mono for ice fishing.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

I'd like to see a larger selection of fly fishing gear, because there is almost none available locally, unless I want to drive to Mad River, which I don't 

Also, a larger selection of circle hooks would be nice, they seem impossible to find except a couple sizes of gamakastu. I'd love to try them for catfishing, but without being able to find very many, it's hard.

Also, some #1 mepps spinners would be sweet... they're deadlier than people believe.


----------



## symba (May 23, 2008)

Clayton said:


> Also, a larger selection of circle hooks would be nice, they seem impossible to find except a couple sizes of gamakastu. I'd love to try them for catfishing, but without being able to find very many, it's hard.
> [\QUOTE]
> 
> R&R has a nice selection of circle hooks. Everything from size 6 to 8/0.


----------



## busch5fan (Oct 8, 2008)

not a product but something that gander mountain does is they have a dry erase board and give up dates to local places like water temp whats being caught and on what but thats pretty much what gets done on here. What happend to the quest rods and clothing? I have a quest rod that i just love to use with a dicks flueger reel i wantd to get another set up like this but quest has disapered from dicks


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Better service and Ice Fishing Stuff Please.


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

Dan, forgot to tell you on the phone, but if I recall correctly Dick's only carries Trilene Flourocarbon. If you could push for P-line, or the new Stren 100% Flourocarbon lines that would be awesome. 

You know everything else I want!


----------



## RareVos (Jul 29, 2007)

I will go into Dick's because it is the only place in town I can get the Owner finesse ball head jigs with offset. Only Product like it I have seen... it is the only way I will fish grubs. I would like to see these in the 2/0 size. I would like to see some more Owner hooks on the pegs in 2/0 to 5/0 sizes, J light, cutting point, and . I would also like to see some of the other Yamamoto offerings... tubes, Fat Ikas, Grubs, Craws. WAR EAGLE spinnerbaits.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

more crappie baits! but specifically the wooly beaver tail in 3" and more 3" twister tails


----------



## bassman2168 (Feb 15, 2005)

The only thing I can think of is a little bigger selection of baitcasters, ie. shimano, abu's,etc. The deals you can get at Dick's is much better than anywhere else around here using coupons in the mail and reward points. I would definately purchase my higher end reels there if you carried them. Not too worried about it though as I'm sure spring will bring more selection.


----------



## DoUPhish (Apr 10, 2004)

Do they carry Venom products there? I know some stores will carry their tubes but I'd like to see a little more selection from Venom. How about some Jackall Lures? I'm a big fan of their Flick Shake worms and wacky jig heads.


----------



## Welsh Dragon (Jun 18, 2008)

It would be cool if you could keep us up to date on any big sales that are coming up, good coupons, ect. I always go to Dicks as they seem to have most of what I need. The board with local water updates is a great idea.

A big sale on Canoes and Kayaks would be good too.


----------



## tchrist5 (Jun 29, 2008)

more colors of cotton cordell's walley diver would be sweet.


----------



## Fuzzygrub (Nov 1, 2008)

How about a good selection of Lake Erie equip? Reef Runners(in all the hot colors), trolling spoons(not Stingers), HEAVY bottom bouncers, dipsy divers, and jet divers. It would be nice to get the supplies you need at home, rather than shopping at the bait stores at the lake, and not finding what you need.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

If you just brought back all the cool stuff that Galyans had I would be more inclined to go there.


----------



## Renegade Angler (May 24, 2008)

I need 1/8 oz. inline spinners from lands end I believe thats who makes them also they need to be neon green with black dots on them.I use them for smallmouth in darby and they eat them things up.By the way i live on renner aswell and visit there quite frequently.


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

Fuzzygrub said:


> How about a good selection of Lake Erie equip? Reef Runners(in all the hot colors), trolling spoons(not Stingers), HEAVY bottom bouncers, dipsy divers, and jet divers. It would be nice to get the supplies you need at home, rather than shopping at the bait stores at the lake, and not finding what you need.


Right on! I second the reef runners - deep divers and deep rip sticks. Renosky hard baits. Spoons - michigan stingers, wolverine, etc. A good assortment of trolling equipment like dipsy divers (size 0's and 1's), jet divers (size 30's and 40's), dipsy shock cords, lur jensen make all of those. Offshore in-line planner boards. Good trolling rods. Better selection of Erie Dearie colors. 

I could go on and on. I would drive definately drive to Hilliard if it had such equipment.


----------



## RareVos (Jul 29, 2007)

crittergitter said:


> If you just brought back all the cool stuff that Galyans had I would be more inclined to go there.


Ding ding ding!!! We have a winner!!!


----------



## TightLine (Apr 15, 2004)

Dan, All the other input above is great and Rarevos ditto'd Critters post before I could. 
I can tell you one thing that can really help turn a profit in the fishing dept. is put in a small steelhead section. There is no store in central Ohio that I know of that carries noodle rods, line selections, jigs etc. 
If it's any indication Fishermans Warehouse had several noodles and they were all gone in a week back in Oct.
There are quite a few from this area that head up to Erie and I'm not sure about everyone else but I have to plan my next trip when I'm up there as far as getting gear for next trip. Can't go to the store before fishing as it's usually 4:00AM.
Just my thoughts, Good Luck!


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

DaleM said:


> Dan, I live around the corner on Renner Rd. I'll stop by and see you this weekend if I can.


I used to live off Walcutt, between Renner and Roberts. It figures after I move away, they build a Dick's there.


----------



## LoweBoat (Apr 14, 2004)

From reading the previous post, Dick's should just carry everything fishing.

LoweBoat


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

I havn't been to this store, but I'm guessing Venom Twisters are missing. They are unbeatable. I know Gander and Easton Dicks has never had a selection of this brand. I once found garlic flavored ones at Fisherman's warehouse, havn't seen any since. They ruled. These baits will come in handy for anyone who fishes the streams or rivers around here for smallies, eyes, everything.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> There is no store in central Ohio that I know of that carries noodle rods, line selections, jigs etc.


try gander mountain.they do carry noodle rods,as i've bought them at the reynoldsburg store.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Devote the whole store to fishing, and we might be happy 

This is way out of the fishing world, but websites like REI and CampMor sell packable, lightweight rain gear that does NOTHING but stop wind and rain. I'd love to have a local retailer of such gear, because IMO it's a life saver to have in the boat. However, NOBODY FREAKING SELLS IT. Well, except outdoor source, and they typically want 2-3x its actual value.

help me


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Just wanted to say the Hilliard Dicks has won all my local business. You guys have an excellent selection of rouges, husky jerks, x-raps, basically any crank you could want you have stocked (even in winter). Gander mountain stops stocking cranks in September which is quite irritating.

A couple of things are missing from your soft-plastic line up though. 

As Mushi noted, us S-eye guys love our twister-tails...And not the "mister-twister" junk. A full line of either Khalins twisters or Venom twisters would really put the icing on the cake. In addition it would be great if you stocked K-Max super tubes from Ohio Pro-Lure. Those fatty tubes slay the smallies, and Gander is constantly sold out of them (hint hint...). Also order some of the 8lb power pro. Almost everyone BUT gander has quit carrying the 8lb test in favor of the 10lb. Let me be the first to tell you that the 8lb is some of the best finesse jigging line out there, if you stock it you will sell it, guaranteed.


----------



## reelmanly (May 19, 2005)

So I'm standing around the fishing counter 9 ( yes I said 9 minutes] while 2 employees are having a bull session, until I finally said in rather a loud voice " Anyone Working here" then I was met with a not so pleasing assistant. Returning a Reel purchased for Xmas by my wife who, God bless her soul tried the darndest to get me something nice, however what she purchased was a package that had already been opened from the bottom and the NEW reel was already spooled up, in returning it I was told there wasn't another one left yet as I looked in the display by golly there was the same reel out of package laying on the shelf and what to my suprise the price was even HIGHER than what the receipt said that my wife paid for it, told it was a mistake, IMO I find these stores to be somewhat of a gag, I only go to them in case of emergency, just placed a 150 from BPS, was worth the shipping cost to me. Saved gas , aggravation and talked to some friendly folks.


----------



## woody86 (Jun 1, 2007)

Chuck I am sorry you had to deal with that. I know there are a few people at the store that are not the best at customer service. Luckily I belive they are the temporary help that is not going to be there much longer. Believe me when I say if you would have dealt with me or Brandi we would have solved the situation as best as we could. Next time you go there and need some help ask for me or Brandi and either one of us can help.

I'm getting some great ideas guys so keep them coming. My manager is looking forward to seeing what we can come up with. I plan on trying my best to turn this fishing section around and give it a great selection and make it easier to find things. With the list I'm getting I don't think it will be to hard. Thanks for the help guys, I will do my best to make it pay off for all of you in the end.


----------



## mturack (Jun 23, 2006)

I'd love to see some River2Sea products. BPS is the only one in the state that has anything, and they only have a few items.


----------



## Ohio Banker (Dec 24, 2008)

I would like to see a better selection of Live Bait- Wax worms, Spikes, Mousies, and live minnow. Also smaller jigs for ice fishing.


----------



## London calling (Dec 12, 2008)

Ohio Banker, You can get meal worms and crickets at Petsmart. They stock the for the critters . Gander Mountian usualy has ice jigs and small ice spoons also.


----------



## 614-bass (Jul 22, 2008)

tru tungsten and swimbaits....and some buckeye lures stuff like mop jigs


----------



## topwaterdevil (May 23, 2007)

Since you work there, how do you feel about the $10 off $25 coupons?


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

topwaterdevil said:


> Since you work there, how do you feel about the $10 off $25 coupons?


Ditto..I have heard recently that the Hilliard and Dublin stores stopped taking these.


----------

